
PSA: Likely LiveJournal Password Compromise - spzx
https://dw-news.dreamwidth.org/40167.html
======
notadog
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20426997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20426997)

------
spzx
Troy Hunt's tweet:
[https://twitter.com/troyhunt/status/1265191348581224449](https://twitter.com/troyhunt/status/1265191348581224449)

